# Building Widowhood Nest boxes



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I bought some Plastic Deluxe nest box fronts 
http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_77&products_id=343

I would like to find a way to use these nest fronts in all 3 of their positions but have a grate floor for the poop to fall through to a board to be removed and cleaned.
They are designed to be screwed in to the top and bottom floor of the box so they can pivot.
I was planning on using closet maid utility shelving as a bottom, Big enough for poop to drop through but small enough for the birds to walk on.

I have done removable floors before but have always had to disturb the birds and pick up the bowls. I want to avoid this, I want them to stay on the grate and pull the board out below them.

Not sure how to anchor the bottom of the nest fronts to the grate flooring
Am I making sense?
Making the boxes and the Slated floors are easy, Just have to figure out how I can add these adjustable nest fronts.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

What about a strip of wood a few inches long under the wire shelving, directly under where the nest front is. Then put a bolt through the bottom of the nest front, and the strip of wood beneath the wire shelve. Essentially sandwiching the shelve between the two. Not sure it would work, but it's an idea.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You will have to raise your fronts on the bottom so they will swing over your floor grates. Raise the bottom of the fronts with wood strips so they swing over the floor. Make the strip a little higher than the floor.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

going to start a prototype today I hope


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

What about freezing temperatures.
Are their feet okay standing on closetmaid metal shelving in freezing temps?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There covered with plastic, It doesn't bother my birds at all.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

My prototype, I hate using this warped plywood but I had a lot of it left over from my loft build. After the cost of the closet maid wire shelving ($130.00)
I could not afford to buy hard wood to make the boxes. And at 15 inches deep those would be expensive.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks very nice


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

how much did each Plastic Deluxe nest box fronts cost ?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

The nest fronts are 8 dollars each. 
The vinyl shelves are 22 bucks each and each one will. make 2 boxes. At 240 bucks just for hardware i had to use the old plywood i had left over for the wood. But 3/4 pine or poplar wood have been much better.
I am doing 12 nest boxes. So I have another 6 box unit going together now


----------



## pine_loft (Apr 24, 2009)

This looks good. I will use this prototype but will use the 1 inch mesh instead of vinyl shelves.


----------



## pine_loft (Apr 24, 2009)

Kalkbl,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/nestboxes-for-breeders-prelich-loft-65686.html

Should you buy this instead?


----------

